# Andy Griffith died



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

So sad.

http://www.eonline.com/news/andy_griffith_matlock_mayberrys/327572


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUERL6ITsAE]The Andy Griffith Show Opening and Closing Theme 1960-1968 Season 6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 3, 2012)

OHH NOes is Opey the only Mayberryer left?


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 3, 2012)

That is incredibly sad. 

He lived a long, and probably pretty great life though.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> OHH NOes is Opey the only Mayberryer left?



I think so.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> That is incredibly sad.
> 
> He lived a long, and probably pretty great life though.



It is, and he did.

I am currently quite sad, since I was jealous of Opie. I think a lot of kids wanted him for a dad.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just heard this too. 
Very sad. 
The man was a class act.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

Singing the theme song from his show. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PVUit1-0Ck]Andy Griffith sings TV Show Theme Song. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

Very sad. He was talented and brought us joy.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

He underwent quadruple bypass in 2000.

Andy Griffith (I) - Biography


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 3, 2012)

He wasn't gay was he?

that was just Floyd?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> He wasn't gay was he?
> 
> that was just Floyd?



Not that I know of. He'd been married three times, is still married, and he and his first wife adopted two children. Andy Griffith, Jr died of alcoholism in 1996. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxLxTZHKM8]Andy Griffith Football Story from 1953 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (Jul 3, 2012)

Never watched the Andy Griffith show much, but did watch Matlock a lot.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 3, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Never watched the Andy Griffith show much, but did watch Matlock a lot.



You missed out on a lot then. Great bunch of actors/actresses - all of them. Very well written. Classic Television - at its finest !!!


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 3, 2012)

The show out-dates me by quite a bit, but it was still getting a solid syndication rotation while I was growing up so I saw a good amount of it. 

When I hear people tell me how great it was to grow up in the 50's I think of Mayberry.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> So sad.
> 
> Andy Griffith, Matlock and Mayberry's Favorite Son, Dead at 86 - E! Online




Loved this actor's character's. He was handsome, smooth and easy-going. 

RIP sweetheart and thanks for the memories.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2fSw0ua5K0]No Time For Sergeants - "Hallo?!?!" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noiPNDxZKk0]No Time For Sergeants -- (Movie Clip) Manual Dexterity- YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc3euIOlwcA]No Time For Sergeants: Eye Tests and Woman Officers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the very, very, few truly good men ever to be seen in Hollywierd.
Ron Howard(another good one) will be shaken.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 3, 2012)

Deep regrets.  He will be missed.


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 3, 2012)

I also just found out that Gomer Pyle USMC was a spin-off of The Andy Griffith Show. 

I didn't know that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad to see

I grew up with Sheriff Andy and loved the interaction he had with Ron Howard. It was great TV


----------



## peach174 (Jul 3, 2012)

R.I.P. Mr. Griffith

He was a great actor, singer and comedian.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I also just found out that Gomer Pyle USMC was a spin-off of The Andy Griffith Show.
> 
> I didn't know that.



And _The Andy Griffith Show_ was a semi-spinoff of _The Danny Thomas Show_.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> The show out-dates me by quite a bit, but it was still getting a solid syndication rotation while I was growing up so I saw a good amount of it.
> 
> When I hear people tell me how great it was to grow up in the 50's I think of Mayberry.



I think of Polio.


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 3, 2012)

^


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > The show out-dates me by quite a bit, but it was still getting a solid syndication rotation while I was growing up so I saw a good amount of it.
> ...



Wrong decade. The vaccine was created in 1950.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



But was not widely available in rural areas till the late 50's.

I recall the sugar cubes with polio vaccine.

I think I was 8 or nine when the health dept gave them out en mass.

You must remember that I was in high school before girls were allowed to wear pants to school.
I wonder how many of todays women would really want the 50's back?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

You were rural?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2012)

RIP, Sheriff.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> You were rural?



Hills of Eastern Kentucky.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad, what a good actor and a good person.


----------



## Liability (Jul 3, 2012)

Mmmmm.  Good cracker!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyKvMDYeQmo]1977 Andy Griffith Ritz Cracker Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone remember Lonesome Rhodes in "A Face in the Crowd"?

Out of character and a great political role showing the effect of media on politics


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJGUm9e_BLU&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJGUm9e_BLU&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Jul 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Never watched the Andy Griffith show much, but did watch Matlock a lot.
> ...



I grew up with andy and opie


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 4, 2012)

Andy Griffith: Ron Howard reminisces about learning from him - latimes.com



> Early in the second season of "The Andy Griffith Show," I ventured a suggestion for a line change to make it sound more "like the way a kid would say it."
> 
> I was just 7 years old. But my idea was accepted and I remember standing frozen, thrilled at what this moment represented to me.
> 
> Andy asked me, "What you grinnin' at, youngin'?" I said it was the first idea of mine they'd ever said yes to. Without a pause, Andy responded for all to hear: "It was the first idea that was any damn good. Now let's do the scene."


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 4, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Never watched the Andy Griffith show much, but did watch Matlock a lot.



Yeah...i could only take Andy Griffith Show in very small doses. I did, however enjoy more of Matlock.


----------



## waltky (Jul 11, 2012)

Luissa wrote: _Never watched the Andy Griffith show much, but did watch Matlock a lot._

You can catch some of the old episodes on retro channels such as MeTV...

... yer really missin' out if ya haven't seen the ones with Don Knotts as Deputy Barney Fife.

Andy is gone but not forgotten!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxLxTZHKM8]Andy Griffith Football Story from 1953 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jul 12, 2012)

We watched part of the Andy Griffith Show marathon that TVLand ran after his death. Absolute CLASSIC comedy. Wholesome. Funny. Poignant. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories.

After Don Knotts left the show, it went downhill, which was a shame. Just the whole premise of the show was hilarious. Andy played the "straight man" to Barney. Barney was the bumbling deputy who carried an unloaded revolver, with one bullet in his shirt pocket. Then you had Aunt Bee, the town drunk who would let himself out of the local jail after he slept off his "binge", Opie and his subplots, and a whole cast of small town characters.

CLASSIC television that will NEVER be repeated, and nobody should ever attempt to.

As a footnote, Ernest Borgnine also died this past week, at the age of 95. He was also a legendary character actor, on TV and in the movies. He won an Academy Award early in his acting career, then he, of course, was the star of McHale's Navy in the 60s, and appeared in many,many movies for many decades.

I always liked Borgnine. You could never tell he was "acting'. An absolute natural, and a funny man too.

If you get a chance, watch "Marty", the movie that earned Borgnine an Academy Award. CLASSIC!


----------

